# craigslist ad : 2free golden retrievers, breeding pair. 1yr old. "ohio"



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

There is a guy who has 2free golden retrievers, they are 1yr old & he is wanting them to stay together as he got them both at 8weeks old and have been together since then. Sadly enough he is saying that they should go as a breeding pair =( yuck! But, It would be great if these two could stay together & didnt have to go to a home where they would be bred ! They are papered, but they aren't leaving with their papers he says. Is anyone interested? I'm getting more details. They are located in southern ohio? Im pretty sure.
Plaese let me know if anyone is interested in this pair, Ill keep posting all the details i find out. I don't have room to keep them, even for a little bit sadly or I would until they found a good home, or turn them over to rescue.

Will be posting more info as I get it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would contact the rescues in your area and see if they can get them. Since they are free that helps.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please check the list here for any rescues even remotely near the area and send them the CL post, as well as send the contact info for those rescues to the CL poster. Hopefully rescue can take them.

http://grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kjarv*

KJARV

Are the pups in Kentucky?

*Contract GRRAND [email protected] org
right away!*

*ALSO THERE ARE 4 GOLDEN RET. RESCUES IN OHIO I WOULD EMAIL THEM TO
EVERYONE WANTS PUPPIES.*


----------

